
Pretty funny...a site meant for php tutorials has a php error (see comments)... - mp3jeep01
http://www.phpit.net/
======
mp3jeep01
Error as copied from www.phpit.net - we all have our bad days, this one was
just a little bit funnier than the others...hope you got a laugh from this
one!

<Copied text follows>

Warning: require_once(/home/phpit/public_html/wp-config.php)
[function.require-once]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in
/home/phpit/public_html/wp-blog-header.php on line 12

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required
'/home/phpit/public_html/wp-config.php'
(include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in
/home/phpit/public_html/wp-blog-header.php on line 12

